# Best AUCE Snow Crab Legs? Pcola/Pace/Milton



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Wife needs All you can eat Snow Crab legs, who's got the best Crab legs?

Not neccesarily asking who's the cheapest.... just best quality, taste, and AUCE......


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

As someone who lived in Alaska for a number of years, let me give you a general pointer about snow crab (AKA Opilio Crab). Alaska's snow crab harvest typically begins in January, and it runs until the government-established quota is reached. Since the season is just about to kick off what you'd be eating, should you go out in search of snow crab, would be the oldest product the industry puts out...more likely to be freezer burned, and more likely to be marginal in taste. 

Any restaurant can get good snow crab when it's available from the suppliers. What you really need to know is how to spot "crap" when you see it. In my experience snow crab tends to be the best when the cooked legs have a very clear, "crisp" orange/red shine to them. The more "grey" the color is on the "outside" of the legs the more I'd be suspicious that it was old. 

If you can get a look at the meat in the joints (on the buffet) the joint meat should be white, clean-looking, and juicy. If you see cloudy/grey color, a withered and dry look, that's probably not going to be good tasting crab. 

This is the time of year when wholesalers are dumping leftover inventory from last year's Opilio harvest to clear shelves for the fresh crab about to be pulled out of the sea. So you'll probably see lots of restaurants putting "snow" crab on the menu. 

My opinion, for what it's worth...


----------



## putterspitt (Dec 31, 2010)

chinese place in Foley on Hwhy 59 south of 98


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

the very best are never AUCE... Chinese is usually good AUCE... we like Fugi Sushi bufett in Destin... Hibachi for lunch..


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

This is going to be of no use at all, I am just bored and have nothing else to do... Red Lobster, when they used to have the all you can eat crab legs and some place in Jacksonville whose name I can not recall had the best. The reason, it was not a buffet. Both places cooked additional plates as you requested them so no sitting under lights in a water filled pan getting soggy. If anyone knows of a place like that around here, let me know cuz I wanna go there.


----------

